
Millennials' new retirement number? $1.8M (or more) - JSeymourATL
http://college.usatoday.com/2016/03/30/millennials-new-retirement-number-1-8-million-or-more/
======
WalterSear
>The youngest of the Boomers, those born in 1964, would need $1.3 million
earmarked for retirement. A Gen Xer born in 1975 would need about $1.6
million. The figure for a Millennial: $1.8 million.

FFS. This is such non-news, the article even defuses itself.

Save for retirement? OMG! Inflation! Woah!

------
angersock
Retirement?

That's when you start working for Uber or Starbucks, right?

:(

